# USDA cuts Illinois crop forecast



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

https://www.thetelegraph.com/news/article/USDA-cuts-Illinois-crop-forecast-14301084.php

But prices are even lower.

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It’s becoming more of a joke than in previous years. About as bad as 2012 when USDA didn’t like the numbers they were getting so they hired an outside firm to do yield checks until they got the number they wanted.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Is this a coincidence on timing? Farm Progress is in Decatur. With all the growers driving across the state of Illinois you just gotta get suspicious on the motivation behind the adjustment.


----------

